# RAW advice needed



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

Kaia has been on RAW for 4 months now and I just want to make sure I am giving her enough variety to ensure she gets all the necessary vitamins etc.
I am useless in the kitchen so I buy complete otherwise I would forget ingredients etc.

I get her food from Raw food for dogs and raw food diet info | Natures Menu
She is currently having the complete packs morning and evening and the nuggets for lunch.
And to supplement that she has one of the following after her evening meal beef ribs, duck necks and wings, lamb hearts chicken portions and chicken carcasses.
Oh and also has a raw egg once or twice a week.
Is there anything else I should be adding to that list or am I doing just fine.


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

bump for knowledge


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

250 views no reply so not one word of advice from anyone ?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Well....I'll be the first to apologize....viewed it at least 3 times....

First...I briefly looked at the web site...but my assumption is, the "complete packs" are balanced. Do you know if they add additional nutrients of any kind...or is it straight up meat, bone and organ ...ground up I assume.

Your supplements "_ beef ribs, duck necks and wings, lamb hearts chicken portions and chicken carcasses."_ sound good. 

I try and shoot for the basics...
*80% meat, sinew, ligaments, fat
10% edible bone
5% liver
5% other organ meat *

In your estimation do you think Kaia is getting something close to this?

People add a lot of crazy adjuncts to their dog's raw diet..I'm guilty of this as well..at times.

And then there are the raw feeders who adhere strictly to a prey model diet. I believe their dogs do just fine as well.

Does your research of Kaia's diet make you wonder about specific supplements or just in general ? 

Oh, once again...your dog has a wonderful name...imagine that.

SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I assume commercial foods in the UK have to follow government regulations on nutrition? Making that assumption, you are fine. You shouldn't have to add anything.

Personally I add Vitamin C, eggs, fish oil, yogurt (when I remember to buy it)


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

If I were to add anything/supplement to a diet (other then O3's) in a "no need or geared toward health for certain conditions", would be kelp.


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Well....I'll be the first to apologize....viewed it at least 3 times....
> 
> First...I briefly looked at the web site...but my assumption is, the "complete packs" are balanced. Do you know if they add additional nutrients of any kind...or is it straight up meat, bone and organ ...ground up I assume.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply's seems I am getting it right.
I was a bit worried as Kaia's weight has been up and down.
She was only eating 1 in 4 meals of kibble so switched over to RAW earlier than I had been advised to. Problems arose from the guidelines I was using and the advice I got from Natures menu themselves.
As after two months on RAW her weight was still an issue. They had told me 600g per day for a 25kg dog even though I told them her age.
Later research through this site revealed that it could be up to 10% of her body weight.
I have been increasing the food amount over the last two months to find that balance and currently she has 1.2kg plus bones and hearts etc.
Just needed some verification from someone more experienced than myself as now I don't particularly trust what I read or hear.
Just want my girl to be as happy and healthy as possible.
Thank you G knew her name was right as soon as I came across it.
Kaia, Greek feminine name meaning "pure" so her name would be Kaia Von Kazeti.
You should see her sire wonderful looking GSD Yoschi Temperton von Kazeti. IPO1, only longcoat in UK with IPO1. qualified for breeding in Poland
Kaia is still better though 


Complete pack ingredients -
Composition:
Tripe (25%), Chicken (20%), Brown Rice (13.5%), Peas (10%), Carrots (10%), Swede (10%), Salmon (5%), Liver (5%), Minerals, Prebiotic MOS, Yucca Extract, Green Tea Extract, Grape Seed Extract

Analytical Constituents:
Protein (9%), Crude Oils & Fats (6%), Crude Ash (1.5%), Crude Fibres (1%), Moisture (70%).

Additives (per kg): 
Vitamin A 1,500iu, Vitamin D 150iu, Vitamin E 21mg. Trace elements: Zinc oxide 39mg, Iron sulphate monohydrate 30mg, Copper sulphate pentahydrate 11mg, Calcium iodate anhydrous 0.65mg, Selenium yeast inactivated 13.2mg/kg.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yes...the 600 grams seems low....at 3% of current body 750 gms seems more appropriate. 1.25 KG = 2.275 lbs a day seems pretty hefty for a 25 kg dog....unless you are targeting an adult weight of about 41 kg. Please excuse my conversions if they are inaccurate. I currently feed my 2 1/2 year old 82 lb bitch about the same as you do..perhaps a tiny bit more and she is exercised hard on a daily basis...maybe your Kaia is as well.

My Kaia ended up as Kaia as the paper work needed a Y litter name per the breeder. Yakaia Vom Herzbach Yakaia vom Herzbach

Wanted the name Kaia so I just added the Ya to it. One of my Kaia's littermates is named Yoschi as well.

My Kaia is a coat as well but the picture was taken after a summer grooming I did...she didn't mind and she dried off much faster when we would go swimming.

I believe when it comes to weight changes ....either adding or reducing....slowly is much better. I think you have come to appreciate "guidelines" for what they are....your overview along with your vet's thoughts should reign supreme.


SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What are thoughts on Elk Ribs or Elk Soup bones for the dogs? I found them reasonably cheap and would like to order them, but I'm not sure.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Or Buffalo Ribs?


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

I have read in a few places now that the average is between 4&7%.
And upto 10% while growing so within reasonable amounts at the moment. And seems that the current amount is about right as she is more content.
Although it could still go up while she is still growing. Hopefully at next weigh in she has put some on as she is defo underweight at the mo. She had reached 26.95kg and dropped all the way to 24.5kg with incorrect feeding amounts combined with a bout of sickness and diarrhea.
Since then her weight has fluctuated a bit as I have increased the amounts and she has been more active.
Slowly getting the balance right at least.
Lovely girl you have btw G.

Never seen Elk or Buffalo to buy in the UK


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Throwing_Machine said:


> I have read in a few places now that the average is between 4&7%.
> And upto 10% while growing so within reasonable amounts at the moment. And seems that the current amount is about right as she is more content.
> Although it could still go up while she is still growing. Hopefully at next weigh in she has put some on as she is defo underweight at the mo. She had reached 26.95kg and dropped all the way to 24.5kg with incorrect feeding amounts combined with a bout of sickness and diarrhea.
> Since then her weight has fluctuated a bit as I have increased the amounts and she has been more active.
> ...


 
I went ahead and got Elk Legs, Elk Ribs, Elk Necks, Goat Ribs, Goat Legs, Bison Legs, Bison ribs...hopefully they like this stuff..


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Watch the elk legs. They can be pretty hard, especially if not stored properly and allowed to dry out. Lots of meat on them though. Bison legs are definitely recreational after the meat is stripped off.

ETA: the amount you feed doesn't come off a label or from any guideline. It comes from looking at the dog. They gain and lose pretty quickly, so adjustments are fairly easy. 

As an example, I have a 65 pound dog and a 115 pound dog that both eat the same amount.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

David Winners said:


> Watch the elk legs. They can be pretty hard, especially if not stored properly and allowed to dry out. Lots of meat on them though. Bison legs are definitely recreational after the meat is stripped off.


Thank you. So remove elk legs after meat is gone..got it


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Well... Observe and supervise. There is healthy gnawing on a bone, and dangerously trying to eat something hard as a rock.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

David Winners said:


> the amount you feed doesn't come off a label or from any guideline. It comes from looking at the dog. They gain and lose pretty quickly, so adjustments are fairly easy.
> 
> As an example, I have a 65 pound dog and a 115 pound dog that both eat the same amount.



This


SuperG


----------

